# Flash Drive Security



## Caromsoft (Apr 19, 2009)

Try this.

http://www.truecrypt.org


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

truecrypt is a good option. there are also programs such as keepass that will track all your passwords for you with one master password. this makes it really easy to use passwords like *G%42#as!!904%* and actually remember it. also makes your stuff a lot safer


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Might want to get one of the secure thumb drives? Some not only password protect but encrypt.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I downloaded truecrypt and went through all the steps; when I tried to install a file and it asked for my password it said it was not valid. I know this was not the case. 

It also appeared you may have to have the program installed on any computer that you use your drive on. I am not sure about this, but it appeared that way. If this is the case I would not be able to use it since I am not authorized to install any programs on my work computer.

I also looked at keeppass, I downloaded it as a zip file because I only wanted it on my zip drive and not my computer. I then realized I no longer had a program to unzip it. I had trial version that expired. I may have to purchase one, but really do not have much use for it.

Purchasing a secure thumb drive may just be the ticket. How do they compare in price to a regular thumb drive? Do the sell them at places like Office Max, Office Depot and Best Buy?


----------



## Caromsoft (Apr 19, 2009)

I run Truecrypt directly from my flash drive with no install needed. I'm not sure why it didn't recognize your password.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I am sure it is something I did or didn't do. There were quit a few steps to follow and I most likely messed one up. I do see were Office Depot sells them with the built in security already. I think I will just purchase one of those. 

Anyone know why there would be such a big price difference in the drive for the same amount of memory. One eight gig is thirty, were the one they have at the store is fifty?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

just zip a password.txt file up and password the zip file with something easy for you... like zzzzzz or something.

DM


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> just zip a password.txt file up and password the zip file with something easy for you... like zzzzzz or something.
> 
> DM


Wouldn't then I need a program to unzip it with on the computer I wanted to veiw it in?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

nope, just the password...

DM


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks, that is really all I would need.  I already have a number of flash drives around. I just typed zip into the search bar in windows seven, was looking for my winzip program to purchase. 

A file called 7 zip file manager came up. Does anyone have any experience with this program? I only have limited experience unzipping files, was wondering if it is easy to use.


----------

